# Who got their LD01 Stainless Steel?



## Splunk_Au (Nov 18, 2008)

I really wanted to get a stainless steel fenix after seeing the old stainless steel L1. This is the next best thing I suppose.

I'm just worried that there might be some problems with the circuit after reading this other thread http://light-reviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=251

Could anyone else who has the LD01 stainless steel verify that this is a common problem?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2008)

You are going to have to wait a few days to find out from CPF.
They have not shipped yet.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 18, 2008)

I want a stainless or for that matter a standard LD01 still have not worked out what one. But will hold off for more reports to come in from CPF users. So far I have not been givin bad advice here.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 18, 2008)

I am guessing the two differences are price and finish. I figure the circuit, reflector, and switch mechanism in the two versions are identical so you just have to decide on SS or HA3 in black or olive?


----------



## I came to the light... (Nov 18, 2008)

If it is a common problem, Fenix will soon fix it, as they already recognize it as a problem - Mev is receiving a replacement already.


----------



## download (Nov 18, 2008)

I rate 8 of 10. The finishing is not as good as sale photos.
Output is wonderful from its size when using 10450.
It becomes my new EDC.


----------



## hammerface (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow - that is pretty nice. No, it's not like the promo photos. It looks more like a brushed or a satin finish almost. This will hide scratches better than a mirror finish so that's good I guess :thumbsup:


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 18, 2008)

does your have any problems when using on low or medium setting? as in, can you keep it on low for more than a minute without having it jump to high?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2008)

Not digging the off-center emitter!
If mine looks like that, I will send it back.
:thumbsdow
It's not too much to ask that the friggin led is placed in there better than that!
Pathetic work Fenix, try harder please.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Not digging the off-center emitter!
> If mine looks like that, I will send it back.
> :thumbsdow
> It's not too much to ask that the friggin led is placed in there better than that!
> Pathetic work Fenix, try harder please.


 
Wow if that’s not the camera’s angle or something, then that’s pretty bad:duh2:.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 18, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Not digging the off-center emitter!
> If mine looks like that, I will send it back.
> :thumbsdow
> It's not too much to ask that the friggin led is placed in there better than that!
> Pathetic work Fenix, try harder please.




Try checking the center of the die and not the dome. The die inside the Cree is off center from the dome. Fenix attempts to center that.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 18, 2008)

If that's the case Fenix should send the reel back to cree and call it unacceptable. 
*Not try and work around it. *


----------



## jugg2 (Nov 18, 2008)

I got one on preorder too! I hope mine is ok or I will send it back as well.


----------



## download (Nov 18, 2008)

I use 10450 only, it works so great without any problems.
Off-center does not affect a lot in real world, just bad for my picky eyes.
Because of the finishing, it will not become my shelf queen like L1+.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 18, 2008)

I would only care if the beam is affected. Heck I don't remember ever looking to see if an LED was centered.


----------



## Burgess (Nov 19, 2008)

_


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 19, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Wow if that’s not the camera’s angle or something, then that’s pretty bad:duh2:.


I think it is partly camera angle.. check the shiny line around the SS bezel that extends on the lower right side and vanishes upper left.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

if thats really the problem with the circuit..
i wont get it..
but i might not get a chance anymore coz the malaysian fenix dealer is only bringing in 15 units..


----------



## puzzl3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Where could we get the 14500 battery replacement for the AAA battery?
Is there any link for that battery? 
Does Fenix store sell that 14500 type?

thanks


----------



## Nake (Nov 19, 2008)

puzzl3 said:


> Where could we get the 14500 battery replacement for the AAA battery?
> Is there any link for that battery?
> Does Fenix store sell that 14500 type?
> 
> thanks


 
It's not 14500 or 10450, "download" is smokin something, . It's 10440, and you can buy them at the Dealer's forum, AW's battery thread.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

yea..
they are not the 10450 cells..
those are AA size..
10440 are AAA size..
AFAIK there are no protected 10440 cells yet..


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah 10440 are just to small to make implementing a protection circuit worth it. The extra space would reduce the already abysmal capacity of a 10440.

If you want protection for a 10440, you need one built into the flashlights electronics like the one in the LiteFlux LF2X.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

never knew that..
but wont it be kinda dangerous if we overcharge the 10440 batteries?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I think it is partly camera angle.. check the shiny line around the SS bezel that extends on the lower right side and vanishes upper left.


 
Yeah it's those straight on downward angles that trick our eyes.


----------



## download (Nov 19, 2008)

It is really off & 10450.


----------



## fineday (Nov 19, 2008)

Yeah I have also seen some reports about flicker on low or automatically jumps from low to high. About 4~5 people have reported this. 

But also they said the efficiency and output is great.

The only thing that I'm wondering is that L01D can use both Li-ion and AAA alkaline, for 10440 is too small to apply any protect circuit, how can L01D SS protect those Li-ion batteries? Li-ion batteries may be dangerous when over-ran, however a serieously over-ran Li-ion's voltage may still higher than alkalines, so... Due to this problem I have not bought any AAA lights.


Well, by the way, I ordered a Jetbeam E3P. May arrive on next Monday. Can't wait. I'll post pictures and mini-review right then. I don't like shiny SS very much but do like ... How to describe the surface that has much "fur"?


----------



## Nake (Nov 19, 2008)

download said:


> It is really off & 10450.


 
I've never seen one marked as 10450. I have had ones that measured 43mm and 45mm but were still marked as 10440.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2008)

dioragry said:


> never knew that..
> but wont it be kinda dangerous if we overcharge the 10440 batteries?


Ok, I've mentioned this in the past many times (probably 6 months apart), 
the L0D/LD01 was NEVER designed to take Li-ions and you should NEVER do it 
even though people here report doing this. Here are the following reasons:

1) Risk explosion - damage to you or those around you. The li-ion cell is
dangerous (protected or unprotected). It is not a consumer product.
If there were a short, so much energy would be released in such a short time
that the cell will destroy itself from overheating. AND if it's confined in
a sealed casing, it CAN and WILL explode! JUST DONT DO IT! 

2) the AAA format may be small but the energy density is just the same.
People ask why we don't carry the AAA cell. Well firstly there is no way
to include a protection circuit - there just isn't enough space. Using an
unprotected cell is just plain dumb. I've experimented enough to tell you
that it's not a consumer product. "it's all fun and games until someone loses
an eye." Another risk is people putting these AAA cells into walkmans and
remotes. POOF.

3) If you leave them on, the light will overheat - there simply isn't enough 
aluminum material to disspate the heat. Somebody is going to end up burning
their fingers or thighs (from leaving it on in the pocket). Don't come crying
to me  If enough heat builds up, it may rupture the cell and again BOOM.
Also, there is a very high risk that you will damage the LED - the junction
temperature ratings are not that high - the li-ion in the l0d/ld01 will
cause the junction temp to skyrocket. Forget getting 50,000 hours out of
that LED.

4) also as you're discharging the cell, the moment you see it dim, you've
already damaged the cell. these cells are not cheap - you'll end up with only
a few cycles.

If apple and ibm laptops are catching fire, don't think your little cell won't

DON'T SAY I DIDN'T TELL YOU NOT TO!!!


----------



## lightsandknives (Nov 19, 2008)

4sevens said:


> DON'T SAY I DIDN'T TELL YOU NOT TO!!!



Plain enough for me! 

I sometimes even wonder if it's worth the risk of using my 14500s and RCR123s!


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmmm
No comment on the off center LED at all.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 19, 2008)

lightsandknives said:


> Plain enough for me!
> 
> I sometimes even wonder if it's worth the risk of using my 14500s and RCR123s!


 
If they are protected and single cells of good quality like AW rechargables, you shouldn't have a problem. Be sure the charger you are using is recommended for your particular cells.
If you are using 2 or more in a device, even if protected, they should be matched in terms of make, age, charge, and capacity. A good battery tester like the ZTS is a must in order to match rechargables for use in a multiple cell light.

Getting back directly to the topic, I am thrilled that the finish on this light is not highly polished as in the promotional pictures. I have an LOD that is all scratched up and can live with it, but sure would like a light that will look better even with the scratches.


----------



## faucon (Nov 19, 2008)

The SS version is tempting, but it weighs more than twice as much as the standard edition. I think I'll opt for the 'ordinary' L0D1 because of this.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 19, 2008)

faucon said:


> The SS version is tempting, but it weighs more than twice as much as the standard edition. I think I'll opt for the 'ordinary' L0D1 because of this.




 This added weight adds a feel of solid construction. It is this added weight that will make this light very desirable to most. I always chuckle when I see someone complain about what is an inherent feature of a model.. IE, stainless steel light "it's too heavy", Programmable light "it's too complicated", pocket rocket "wish it had a low low" and on and on and on..


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Jarl (Nov 19, 2008)

Red is dead centre of the reflector. Blue is dead centre of the LED. Pink is dead centre of the LED die. Seems that the LED die is centred in the LED, but neither the LED or the die are centred to the reflector.

Of course, this is just what I did quickly in MS paint. If anyone wants to do it more accurately, please do.

edit: TK20 added.






No pink for the die this time, as that'd get too cluttered and IMO it's fairly obvious it's centered within the LED.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

AH-HA!


----------



## puzzl3 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm sorry, I live outside US and many like me also live outside US.
We like many others have a very limited english language.
Sometimes when we read reviews or comments or suggestions about a light or anything, it take us a while to fully understand it. Some of us also put dictionary next to our computer and we read and re read the writing again until we understand some of it. But we like light so much and this forum is only available in english language as international language.
Please if possible simplify the reviews such as :

" NEVER USE LITHIUM TO REPLACE AAA FOR THIS LIGHT, IT'S DANGEROUS "

Or something like that.

If my opinion is wrong, i'd like to apologize.
If my opinion is right, please consider our friends from other part of this world.


Best Regard


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

i do agree with the " NEVER USE LITHIUM TO REPLACE AAA FOR THIS LIGHT, IT'S DANGEROUS " in simple..
but 4sevens is just giving more info and examples on Li-Ion cells..
i also almost cooked my fingers while trying to charge an over-discharged unprotected 16340 cell..
i also really do not recommend unprotected cells.


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 19, 2008)

Even if you get away with using a 10450 in an aluminum version, I'd definitely avoid it in the Stainless, which probably won't carry away heat fast enough to protect the emitter from damage [when a Lithium-Ion 3.7V 10450 is used].


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> Even if you get away with using a 10450 in an aluminum version, I'd definitely avoid it in the Stainless, which probably won't carry away heat fast enough to protect the emitter from damage.


Heat will not be a problem with normal AAA batteries like it was designed to take.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

I got time.


----------



## j2kei (Nov 19, 2008)

hey 4-7, could you please comment on the circuit problem that was seen on page1? i have a ld01 and am really concerned about this "problem."


----------



## liquidsix (Nov 19, 2008)

faucon said:


> The SS version is tempting, but it weighs more than twice as much as the standard edition. I think I'll opt for the 'ordinary' L0D1 because of this.



More than twice as much? That's heavy. I had an L0D and an L0P and they were a good weight. Of course, I'm definitely a heavier is better kind of guy so I won't mind that it's heavier when mine comes.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2008)

j2kei said:


> hey 4-7, could you please comment on the circuit problem that was seen on page1? i have a ld01 and am really concerned about this "problem."


I just heard from Fenix. They delayed our batch and are testing every single unit to make sure this doesn't happen. They acknowledged that the shipments that made it to distributors in asia are exhibiting these problems. They've assured us that our batch will not.
Unforunately they may not roll in until monday. But least they are each individually checked.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I just heard from Fenix. They delayed our batch and are testing every single unit to make sure this doesn't happen. They acknowledged that the shipments that made it to distributors in asia are exhibiting these problems. They've assured us that our batch will not.
> Unforunately they may not roll in until monday. But least they are each individually checked.


did u say asia?
is south east asia, malaysia affected?
according to the malaysian dealer, the SS version is supposed to be in today.
so is it the batch that has not been checked?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for speaking about it publicly.

Your information on Fenix's thoughfullness in this matter is very soothing.

Now I can sleep, for me knowing that it will work properly on shipping is certainly worth a longer wait.

Again thank you for your time.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2008)

dioragry said:


> did u say asia?
> is south east asia, malaysia affected?
> according to the malaysian dealer, the SS version is supposed to be in today.
> so is it the batch that has not been checked?


Sorry I do not have that information. I would email [email protected]
and ask about that.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 19, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Sorry I do not have that information. I would email [email protected]
> and ask about that.


thx for your help..
i'll also PM the malaysian dealer to check with him.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 19, 2008)

dioragry said:


> thx for your help..
> i'll also PM the malaysian dealer to check with him.


I don't mean to imply all units going to asia have issues. I'm just saying
that they are checking all of my pieces - hence the delay.


----------



## applevision (Nov 20, 2008)

7777s--you are the best!

It is your openness, honesty and commitment to excellence that makes one feel very safe buying from you! I will be ordering a few more lights for the upcoming Christmas holiday!

Truth-be-told, ALL of the wonderful sellers who are active here at CPF get my :twothumbs! Thanks all!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

applevision said:


> 7777s--you are the best!
> 
> It is your openness, honesty and commitment to excellence that makes one feel very safe buying from you! I will be ordering a few more lights for the upcoming Christmas holiday!
> 
> Truth-be-told, ALL of the wonderful sellers who are active here at CPF get my :twothumbs! Thanks all!


Thanks applevision


----------



## 2manybikes (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I don't mean to imply all units going to asia have issues. I'm just saying
> that they are checking all of my pieces - hence the delay.


 
This thread reminded me that my aluminum LOD was a big help tonight and how much I love it.

When I have it clipped to my visor I can use both hands to get a bag out of my pocket and to clean up after the dog. I also have the dog leash in one hand. Tonight was the first night since I have owned the light that was so cold my hands were cold. Setting the LOD on low and just leaving it on is bright enough to see what the dog is sticking his nose into. (He ate something once that put him in the hospital, so it is very important to me. That cost me $600 !!) Having it on the visor lets me keep one hand in my pocket, that's a lot better than trying to use gloves with the leash and the clean up bags. I would have to take the gloves off. And the AAA format allows me to use eneloops so I don't care how much I use it on one dog walk.


----------



## dioragry (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I don't mean to imply all units going to asia have issues. I'm just saying
> that they are checking all of my pieces - hence the delay.


well.. Fenix informed my dealer that every piece is tested prior to sending out.
so that batch should be no prob with the circuit or anything.:twothumbs


----------



## faucon (Nov 20, 2008)

liquidsix said:


> More than twice as much? That's heavy. I had an L0D and an L0P and they were a good weight. Of course, I'm definitely a heavier is better kind of guy so I won't mind that it's heavier when mine comes.


The Fenix Store site says that the standard L0D1 weighs 14.8 grams (batteries excluded), while the SS version weighs 35 grams. A lot of people will want the SS version and I'm tempted myself, but I already carry a knife, several sets of keys, a pen, several other torches as befits a flashaholic, and assorted other stuff too. If I can lighten something in my load, I travel more comfortably.


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 20, 2008)

You know 35 gms is just a bit more than one ounce. The non stainless version perhaps weighs half as much, but will you really notice the difference of only 1/2 of an ounce. I am sure that the weight diffence of the battery type you use will make even more of a diffence. A lithium AAA cell will weigh less than an alkaline or a NIMH cell.


----------



## OrlandoLights (Nov 20, 2008)

Wow! This post of 4Sevens is troubling. I bought an LF2X specifically to run on a 10440. I just replaced the 10440 with an Eneloop as soon as I read his post. The liths are sitting on my desk now, and I half-expect them to blow up just sitting there. 

4Sevens must know what he's talking about, but then AW (who I bought them from) also has a great reputation here. Can someone tell me why these sorts of batteries are popular if they aren't really safe in flashlights?

Thanks.




4sevens said:


> Ok, I've mentioned this in the past many times (probably 6 months apart),
> the L0D/LD01 was NEVER designed to take Li-ions and you should NEVER do it
> even though people here report doing this. Here are the following reasons:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2manybikes (Nov 20, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> You know 35 gms is just a bit more than one ounce. The non stainless version perhaps weighs half as much, but will you really notice the difference of only 1/2 of an ounce. I am sure that the weight diffence of the battery type you use will make even more of a diffence. A lithium AAA cell will weigh less than an alkaline or a NIMH cell.


 
Probably not noticeable in most situations, true. But possibly annoying if one is clipping it to your cap visor.


----------



## nvfenixt1 (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Heat will not be a problem with normal AAA batteries like it was designed to take.


 
When you guys say Li-ion batteries are bad to use in this small light, you're talking about rechargeable batteries only.... right? It's still ok to use a non-rechargeable lithium AAA battery like Energizer in this light.... isn’t it? :thinkingYes, I’m that wet behind the ears.) What’s the best recommended battery for the LD01 SS? Alkaline or lithium non-rechargeable? 
Thanks


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 20, 2008)

I think there's more to the story here. The latest info on the other forum shows runtimes with 10440 cell and also it does have low levels. But 4sevens say it doesn't (in the CPFMP post), so which is it?


----------



## 2manybikes (Nov 20, 2008)

nvfenixt1 said:


> When you guys say Li-ion batteries are bad to use in this small light, you're talking about rechargeable batteries only.... right? It's still ok to use a non-rechargeable lithium AAA battery like Energizer in this light.... isn’t it? :thinkingYes, I’m that wet behind the ears.) What’s the best recommended battery for the LD01 SS? Alkaline or lithium non-rechargeable?
> 
> BTW – I’ve preordered this light from 4sevens. Has Fenix said whether or not they’ve identified any problem with the circuitry in this light?
> 
> Thanks


 
Yes the Lithium non rechargeable will work fine. So will the alkaline. So will NiMh. It's actually printed on the web pages for this light too.
Don't worry about a problem with your light. Worst case scenario- If there is a problem of some kind, they will take good care of you and fix or replace your light. One of his posts just said they are testing every single light going to 4sevens. So your light will be tested.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> I think there's more to the story here. The latest info on the other forum shows runtimes with 10440 cell and also it does have low levels. But 4sevens say it doesn't (in the CPFMP post), so which is it?


Low levels do work because of PWM - but still DO NOT USE 10440 cells!!!!!



OrlandoLights said:


> Wow! This post of 4Sevens is troubling. I bought an LF2X specifically to run on a 10440. I just replaced the 10440 with an Eneloop as soon as I read his post. The liths are sitting on my desk now, and I half-expect them to blow up just sitting there.
> 
> 4Sevens must know what he's talking about, but then AW (who I bought them from) also has a great reputation here. Can someone tell me why these sorts of batteries are popular if they aren't really safe in flashlights?
> 
> Thanks.


10440's won't blow up on your desk - just don't stare at them or they may!!

Li-ion cells are rechargable - they are not the same as lithium primaries made 
by energizer which are perfectly safe and are a direct replacement for 1.5v 
AAA's.

Honestly lights that are made for only 10440's are just plain dangerous and 
the manufacturers who make those lights do not have a concern for consumer
safety. It's dangerous enough with protected li-ions, using unprotected
cells is insane - it's not a matter of IF but of WHEN.

Again - the LD01 works perfectly with normal AAA's. And only normal (alkaline, NiMH, energizer lithiums) should be used.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 20, 2008)

I just planned on sticking with alkies since they are basically lying in every single drawer at work unused. 

We don't even have things that use AAA so I have no idea why our stock people keep delivering them every month. I carried my ZTS mini to work a couple of weeks ago and nearly all of those batteries are at 100%. I tossed the few that weren't. 

Now if only I could figure out how to get them to stock CR123's!


----------



## Jarl (Nov 20, 2008)

nvfenixt1;2707140[COLOR=black said:


> ]What’s the best recommended battery for the LD01 SS? Alkaline or lithium non-rechargeable?[/COLOR]
> Thanks



NiMH rechargeable, energizer E2 lithium non rechargeable.


Although unprotected cells can be dangerous, so can petrol, and yet, you have no problem sitting next to a large amount of it. It's all about how the risk is handled. If you recharge your 10440's frequently, monitor how they're doing, etc, then you'll most likely be fine. If you give them to someone that doesn't know what they're doing, they'll drain them, recharge a few days later, drain them again, recharge a while later, etc. etc. In that case, it's definitely dangerous.



Hmmm. Me and 4sevens seem to have differing POV's. 4sevens, what's your opinion (purely from a safety perspective) of lights such as the draco, drake, lummi raw, lummi wee, etc, and all the other lights I've missed that run on a small, unprotected li-ion?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

Jarl said:


> NiMH rechargeable, energizer E2 lithium non rechargeable.
> 
> 
> Although unprotected cells can be dangerous, so can petrol, and yet, you have no problem sitting next to a large amount of it. It's all about how the risk is handled. If you recharge your 10440's frequently, monitor how they're doing, etc, then you'll most likely be fine. If you give them to someone that doesn't know what they're doing, they'll drain them, recharge a few days later, drain them again, recharge a while later, etc. etc. In that case, it's definitely dangerous.
> ...


IMHO these are "hobbyist" lights - meaning most people who buy them know 
to run and hide when the light starts to vent and heat up.

You cannot expect that of non-cpf non-hobbyists. For 99% of folks a 
flashlight is meant for one thing - provide light and do so in a simple way
without requiring the user to monitor the heat, the voltage or watch for 
venting gases. 

Sure having an incredible energy density is cool and all. Being able to blow 
people away with a tiny AAA light that will blast away anything comparable in
size is just plain fun, but once it leaves your hand - you're going to have to 
follow the light around and make sure someone doesn't do something like 
leave it on high - which is what 99% of people would do and is expected of
a normal flashlight.

I also make these strong disclaimers because there is corporate liability if
I do not strongly suggest against it. Shame on the vendors who sell the 
10440's with the L0D's and LD01's. They are either just irresponsible or
they don't care for the safety of the consumers.

Sorry I just have to say that because it REALLY IS a serious and dangerous 
matter. Maybe you all can handle it but no anyone who plays with the light in
your absence (read kids) or take it our of your sight. I just can't stress this
enough. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Woods Walker (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## OrlandoLights (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens, I appreciate that further information. Before reading your last post, I had just called tech support at a flashlight/battery supplier, and he said pretty much what you just did. There are issues with the Li-ion batteries that can be minimized with proper use, such as not over-charging or over-draining. He said the risk then was about the same as being hit by lightening. I wonder if there is any actual data on 'sudden' failure of these batteries? (sudden =)

From what you just posted, it sounds like there might be some prior warning if a battery is about to go bad, such as rapid heating and venting of gases. Maybe enough warning to get the flashlight out of your pocket?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

OrlandoLights said:


> 4sevens, I appreciate that further information. Before reading your last post, I had just called tech support at a flashlight/battery supplier, and he said pretty much what you just did. There are issues with the Li-ion batteries that can be minimized with proper use, such as not over-charging or over-draining. He said the risk then was about the same as being hit by lightening. I wonder if there is any actual data on 'sudden' failure of these batteries? (sudden =)
> 
> From what you just posted, it sounds like there might be some prior warning if a battery is about to go bad, such as rapid heating and venting of gases. Maybe enough warning to get the flashlight out of your pocket?



Just don't do it. Thats the best solution.
Honestly, I think there is a less chance of getting hit by lightening UNLESS
perhaps he's refering to hugging trees during an electrical storm :lol:

Just google exploding laptop batteries and you'll find TONS of stuff.
If mac and ibm couldn't prevent bad cells from getting into this laptops
which are very well protected with over and under discharge and current
AND temperature protection (which our protected cells dont' have).

The laptop example is not really about defective cells - it's about what 
exactly happens when there is overheating to the point where it catches
fire. At some point, the cells are just fueling themselves. Go search
for videos on exploding li-ion laptop batteries.

Anyway, the point is NOT to discourage people from the LD01. The point is
that you should away from li-ion aaa's which the LD01 was never designed
or claimed to be able to use.


----------



## Thujone (Nov 20, 2008)

OrlandoLights said:


> Wow! This post of 4Sevens is troubling. I bought an LF2X specifically to run on a 10440. I just replaced the 10440 with an Eneloop as soon as I read his post. The liths are sitting on my desk now, and I half-expect them to blow up just sitting there.
> 
> 4Sevens must know what he's talking about, but then AW (who I bought them from) also has a great reputation here. Can someone tell me why these sorts of batteries are popular if they aren't really safe in flashlights?
> 
> Thanks.




10440 cells are perfectly safe in your liteflux. It is designed to properly secure the cell. 4sevens is advising against the use of a 10440 in the fenix which is not designed for it.


----------



## OrlandoLights (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry for taking this thread off-topic, but what you'd said about Li-ion was news to me, and a bit surprising. I will take your advice, and run Eneloops in the LF2X from now on. 

Back on-topic, this information negates the advantage I'd seen in the LF2X over the LD01 (ability to use 10440s). And I'd already been looking with some interest at the stainless steel version of the LD01. And I have been very happy with my L1D and L2D.


----------



## OrlandoLights (Nov 20, 2008)

Thujone said:


> 10440 cells are perfectly safe in your liteflux. It is designed to properly secure the cell. 4sevens is advising against the use of a 10440 in the fenix which is not designed for it.



I think he is advising against the use of Li-ions in general in flashlights.


----------



## Nake (Nov 20, 2008)

Aren't cellphone batteries Li-ion? Ka-boom, there goes the side of your head.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

Nake said:


> Aren't cellphone batteries Li-ion? Ka-boom, there goes the side of your head.


Cell phone li-polymers all have protection circuits - except for those 
aftermarket ones that skipped them to save cost.

Google exploding cell phones - theres reports of people who've burned off 
their ears from using aftermarket batteries!!!

You don't believe me, just do some web searching!

Please re-read my original post about this matter carefully detailed point by point
the real issues. https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2706042&postcount=28

Some of these points don't have anything to do with li-ions - for example the flashlight body
mass being too little to dissipate such current to the LED. So 1) your LED will die 2)
you will burn yourself 3) or worse the battery ruptures from overheating.

This point alone doesn't have to do specifically with li-ions and it's already marked "dangerous" in my book.


----------



## rockz4532 (Nov 20, 2008)

woohoo the ld01 ss is shipping tomorrow!:twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Marduke said:


> Try checking the center of the die and not the dome. The die inside the Cree is off center from the dome. Fenix attempts to center that.



I have a hard time believing that Fenix attempts to center the LED(or the die). NOT ONE SINGLE FENIX that I have has a well centered hotspot. The hotspot is so far off on my T1 that it's annoying. And my L2D is off enough to have a darker area around one side of the hotspot. If they're trying to center them maybe they should hire someone who's not cross-eyed.

And to stay on topic, I have not gotten my Stainless LD01. 

I didn't order one. Because the last L0D I got had a nice dark spot in the *center* of the hotspot at all distances. I'm not gonna take the chance of getting another one like that. I really like the concept of the LD01, but Fenix needs to work a little harder if they want to please the picky flashaholics out there like myself. There are many things I like about Fenix lights, but the last 3 lights I've bought from them have been less than perfect. As hard as it is for me to come up with enough extra money to buy them, I'm not going to "settle" for something sub-par. End of rant.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

rockz4532 said:


> woohoo the ld01 ss is shipping tomorrow!:twothumbs


Our's should ship monday - they're checking each unit in our batch carefully.


----------



## Nake (Nov 20, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> I have a hard time believing that Fenix attempts to center the LED(or the die). NOT ONE SINGLE FENIX that I have has a well centered hotspot. The hotspot is so far off on my T1 that it's annoying. And my L2D is off enough to have a darker area around one side of the hotspot. If they're trying to center them maybe they should hire someone who's not cross-eyed.


 
If you ever look inside a Fenix, you'll see the ceramic square of the Cree sits inside a well on a pedestal. There's only a few thousands of inch it can move in any direction. On lights I have changed out the emitter, I found sometimes no matter which way you move it, it can't be centered unless one of the ceramic corners are filed.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2008)

Nake said:


> If you ever look inside a Fenix, you'll see the ceramic square of the Cree sits inside a well on a pedestal. There's only a few thousands of inch it can move in any direction. On lights I have changed out the emitter, I found sometimes no matter which way you move it, it can't be centered unless one of the ceramic corners are filed.


Nake is right. I just didn't to describe this and seem like I'm blaming cree.
There is not aligning done at all, the cree part has no where to go.
It's the die and dome mounting that has variations


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

So basically you just get what you get and that's it. If that's the case, then I don't know why Crees are used at all. Just another reason they should use SSC P4s.


----------



## Incidentalist (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Our's should ship monday - they're checking each unit in our batch carefully.


 
By this you mean that you're hoping Fenix should ship them from China to you on Monday, correct?

How long does it usually take for items to get to you from Fenix?

Thanks!


----------



## Jarl (Nov 20, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> So basically you just get what you get and that's it. If that's the case, then I don't know why Crees are used at all. Just another reason they should use SSC P4s.



Yeah. And screw the worse thermal packaging.... :green:


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm not going to argue about this in this thread. I'm sorry for going off topic.


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 20, 2008)

4sevens said:


> Low levels do work because of PWM...


 
As i recall, that's not what you mentioned in one of you original post on CPFMP, you said they will lose the lower levels altogether. Seems you edited out that post already.

Well, that's ok. At least now we know it works with 10440


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 21, 2008)

This thread was getting so many quick replies, but suddenly went silent after i mentioned that previous reply.

Did i do something wrong?


----------



## Jarl (Nov 21, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> Did i do something wrong?



not that I can see?


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 21, 2008)

I'd say it is just that this matter is settled. If you use Lithium-Ion cells in your LD01 or L0D you are on your own. The device was not designed to use these cells and the Manufacturer does not condone it. 

*Rant follows!*

If you really understand the risks then you can make your own decision. Just don't tell others to do it without informing them of all the facts.

I love Li-Ion 18650 cells, but of course I would only use them in devices that were designed for them, and I understand the protection circuit can help in charging situations and in the case of a faulty flashlight or other external system shorting the cell, or otherwise exposing it to a load small enough to exceed the safe current rating for the cell. If you use cells that exceed the Vin of a device you risk that device failing which could cause an excessive current draw, on an unprotected sell like the 10440 that could be a very bad situation. Even in lights designed for the Vin, electronics do fail.

Now I will make a note on the protected 18650. I realize that if the cell was to be physically damaged, punctured, compressed, etc. or other external event caused a significant temperature rise, like a fire, or light with poor heat dissapation, the protection circuit would not be any help. The cell could potentially explode and/or enflame at significant temperature.

So I'll also state that one needs to be careful with Li-Ion cells. They are working on several safer cell chemestries, and some of those are now on the market, and many more are being tested.

Any one that wants more information can visit the Electronics/Battery forum. Have fun!! Li-Ion is an amazing power source, use as directed!

*End Rant!  *


----------



## Splunk_Au (Nov 21, 2008)

As i recall, many people used to run their L0D on 10440 batteries and were very happy with it. Why the sudden issue with LD01?

Is there 2 versions of the LD01? One which loses its multi levels with 10440 and another which supports 10440?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 21, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> As i recall, many people used to run their L0D on 10440 batteries and were very happy with it. Why the sudden issue with LD01?
> 
> Is there 2 versions of the LD01? One which loses its multi levels with 10440 and another which supports 10440?



There is no model of either the LD01 or the LOD which is recommended for 10440 use.

However, when used with 10440 cells (at your own risk), both models retain all modes.


----------



## 2manybikes (Nov 22, 2008)

Splunk_Au said:


> As i recall, many people used to run their L0D on 10440 batteries and were very happy with it. Why the sudden issue with LD01?
> 
> Is there 2 versions of the LD01? One which loses its multi levels with 10440 and another which supports 10440?


 
As mentioned above there is no sudden issue. They are happy doing something potentialy very dangerous, and not recommended.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 22, 2008)

Please excuse my interruption, but I got my two LD01ss yesterday... 

As I don't want to get terribly OT : I fed them with some Energizer LITHIUM! 

Back to the lights : The beam is really powerfull and has a nice cool tint. I didn't compare it to the L0D yet, but it seems a lot better. I like that it only has three normal mode, and no unecessary SOS and/or strobe. That doesn't help me, if I come home and the key doesn't fit anymore. 

I'm glad that I took the ss version. OK, they are quite heavy, but for christmas presents, they are simply outstanding.

Why does it have two holes for the little ring, which killed my right thumbnail?

Both me and my wife plan to EDC it as keyring light, if it gets scratches, it means, that it gets older with us. That light is too good to be a shelfqueen, where it would be the weakest one...


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 22, 2008)

Henk_Lu said:


> Why does it have two holes for the little ring


 
You can span a lanyard strap from the side, across the two holes, and not affect tailstanding, since the string will not wrap around the bottom face of the light.


----------



## applevision (Nov 23, 2008)

Henk_Lu said:


> Please excuse my interruption, but I got my two LD01ss yesterday...
> 
> As I don't want to get terribly OT : I fed them with some Energizer LITHIUM!



Just to clarify (and you were probably joking, but in case folks didn't realize it), the Energizer Lithiums are a very different beast than rechargeable Lithium-Ion (Li-ion) batteries. Both use Lithium (of course), but the rechargeable ones (Li-ion) use much higher voltages and are the ones that have the risks of explosion. The regular lithium type (non-rechargeable, like the Energiziers mentioned) seem very safe and can be used (AFAIK) in any situation where an alkaline is suggested. :thumbsup:


----------



## radellaf (Dec 2, 2008)

First, I have a L0D-CE -- anyone think it'd be worth getting the LD01?

I can't see that the 75->80 lumen improvement over the Q4 is worth it, but I think the older plain -CE is about 50 lumens on high, so 80 should be noticeably (if not terribly) brighter.

Also, saw something about the LD01 having a longer runtime... but it's not in the specs.
20 Lumens(3.5hrs) -> 7.5 Lumens(8.5hrs) -> 50 Lumens(1hrs)
27 Lumens (3.5hrs) -> 10 Lumens (8.5hrs) -> 80 Lumens (1hrs)

I think I could only justify the upgrade if I had a good use for the "old" one. I don't need two, and not sure if a L0D-CE with a lot of keychain wear on the finish would sell for much.

---

As for the 10440 Lithium batteries in either... I'd say definitely not, and for a reason I haven't seen mentioned here, though it has been in other threads. I used a 10440 myself for several months before realizing:

THE CURRENT DRAW IS WAY TOO HIGH, OVER 2C

No matter how much you baby those cells by making sure they never over-discharge, or not running for long at high, that discharge overcurrent is going to slowly deposit metallic lithium and cause a serious fire/explosion risk. With no vent hole, you can't "watch for venting gasses". You won't know anything's wrong until it explodes.


----------



## squaat (Dec 2, 2008)

I got my two LD01 SS about a week ago. I have to say I'm pretty happy and my wife likes it too, she first said it was too blingy, then she really liked it for walking the dog. She said that she feels a lot less geeky using the LD01 (when compare to the L2D)

I Have to say I'm not a fan of the included fenix clip. Yes it is good for clipping the LD01 to your hat brim, but otherwise it just gets in the way and isn't very tight fitting, it easily spins around the body. Perhaps it works better on the Aluminium version.

The weight of the light surprised me, but I only have an E01 to compare it to. Because of it's weight it doesn't permanently live with my keys. Instead it mostly lives in my pocket, clipped in via a fenix lobster claw. (as per HoopleHeads suggestion, Thanks HoopleHead it works really well and IMHO its more secure than the fenix clip) however my wife has it attached to her keys and she hasn't really complained about it.

I can see the PWM, but that's only if I really try to see it. I found it most noticeable in the rain. Rain drops look like little streaks of tiny dots. But I have to stare really hard to see it, it is not noticeable in normal usage. I presume this is a big improvement over the L0D's PWM.

All in all I'm pretty happy, the finishing and quality of the light is awesome and it sure does impress the heck out of friends. (and as a bonus my wife likes it, that's a first)


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh no! Be careful your wife doesn't become a flashaholic. You'll go broke twice as fast.


----------



## squaat (Dec 2, 2008)

streetmaster said:


> Oh no! Be careful your wife doesn't become a flashaholic. You'll go broke twice as fast.



LOL part of me is happy at that prospect.... as unrealistic as that possibility is. Seriously though, it made me sooooo happy to hear her say that she really liked the light.


----------



## johnzm (Dec 2, 2008)

hey guys,

just got a LD01 in today.


the LED is placed properly inside the reflector. i cant take a pic but on center the entire reflector is being used.

as for the finish, i buffed mine up a little it does have a mirror shine, but it is definitly not the same shiny silver that the box it came in was! its close tho.

the 3 diff levels of brightness dissapoint. its somewhat difficult for me to tell if i am on med low or high. i guessed then stuck the light into my hear to hear the pwm.

this might be releated to the half dead AAA that i am using, but i wont know until later.

besdies that its decently bright enough. ill post up a pic if i can get one in a second


----------



## squaat (Dec 2, 2008)

johnzm said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just got a LD01 in today....
> 
> ...



I think once you replace that half dead AAA you'll find that you should be able to see the difference in levels quite well. It's very obvious to me. (And yes once it falls out of regulation, the cycle looks like low -> slightly lower low -> low) 

So if a crappy battery is your problem then be prepared to be very surprised at how bright this little thing is. (if not then you may have a faulty one)


----------



## Taboot (Dec 2, 2008)

So I just got a SS LD01. I am impressed with the little light. What is the benefit of an Energizer E2 Lithium over a Duracell Alkaline going to be realistically? Output, runtime? Thanks.


----------



## Flic (Dec 2, 2008)

Taboot said:


> So I just got a SS LD01. I am impressed with the little light. What is the benefit of an Energizer E2 Lithium over a Duracell Alkaline going to be realistically? Output, runtime? Thanks.



Check the differences in output and runtimes on the graphs here:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l0dce.htm

Although this was for the original Cree L0D, it illustrates the difference.


----------



## Taboot (Dec 2, 2008)

Flic said:


> Check the differences in output and runtimes on the graphs here:
> 
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l0dce.htm
> 
> Although this was for the original Cree L0D, it illustrates the difference.



damn. I will get some E2s. Thanks.


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 2, 2008)

I have several L0D and even a few mint L0P. I use the L0D on my keychain almost everyday, but still was having a hard time justifying a LD01... the Fenix :devil:s though I think realized this might be a problem for many... and they developed the Stainless Steel version... It might be too heavy for the keychain but I had to check it out... waiting for USPS now...


----------



## Flic (Dec 3, 2008)

Taboot said:


> damn. I will get some E2s. Thanks.



Rechargeables work very well too. They are a bit heavier. In the long run they are cheaper.

Personally I run Eneloops or E2's and never use alkalines.


----------



## BabyDoc (Dec 3, 2008)

Taboot said:


> So I just got a SS LD01. I am impressed with the little light. What is the benefit of an Energizer E2 Lithium over a Duracell Alkaline going to be realistically? Output, runtime? Thanks.


 
The Energizer E2 Lithium is lighter than a Duracell. It is less likey to ever leak even if left in the light for years. It has a shelf life for 10 years. For people who primarily use another larger EDC flashlight, and only occasionally use the LD01 on their keychain as a backup, long shelf life and little chance of leakage could be important. Of course, the runtime is going to be much longer with the E2 lithium. Output should be about the same.


----------



## cybersoga (Dec 3, 2008)

I just received mine from http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/ mine looks polished - I dunno whether the dealer polished it?! It comes in a shiny silver box too!


----------



## Flic (Dec 3, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> The Energizer E2 Lithium is lighter than a Duracell. It is less likey to ever leak even if left in the light for years. It has a shelf life for 10 years. For people who primarily use another larger EDC flashlight, and only occasionally use the LD01 on their keychain as a backup, long shelf life and little chance of leakage could be important. Of course, the runtime is going to be much longer with the E2 lithium. Output should be about the same.



Excellent point! I've had a few AAA alkaline cells leak, ruining lights. I have never even heard of an E2 leaking. Plus they have great cold weather performance (important to me in Canada).


----------



## TONY M (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes in a twisty if an alkaline leaks it is not so good especially if you do not find out about it for some time.

Its just a pity that E2s are not just a little bit cheaper but thats life.


----------



## applevision (Dec 3, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> I just received mine from http://www.thephotonshop.co.uk/ mine looks polished - I dunno whether the dealer polished it?! It comes in a shiny silver box too!


What a wonderful pic! Thank you so much for this! I cannot wait to get my LD01 SS!


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 3, 2008)

I need one! Hope all the issues have been worked out.


----------



## cdosrun (Dec 4, 2008)

I just picked mine up from the Post Office this morning, I haven't had a chance to see if it has a problem but the Photon Shop in Cardiff assured me that their stock were tested so I am not expecting any problems.

Cybersoga, mine looked reasonably shiny too, almost as if it has been lacquered.

Serial number here is 0LC24X01847 if anyone is keeping track of the problem batches.

Andrew


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Two (2) Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel Special Edition LED flashlights arrived safe and sound in my mailbox yesterday (12-03-3008) making me a happy man indeed! The finish is, like has previously been described, more of a matte or "semi-gloss" (with apologies to any painters reading this) stainless steel finish, and is nowhere near the gem-like, highly-polished images you find on the 'Net.

The light has just the right amount of heft for my needs, as I prefer a more substantial build on my torches. One of the LD01's will be attached to my around-the-house keychain, whereas the other will grace that of my '96 Impala SS. I can't count the number of times I could have used a light like this while driving at night -- when things go "bump" . . . and *especially* after hearing a loud "*Ka-POWWW!*" . . . followed by the dreaded "*flub-flub-flub-flub*" . . . knowing full-well that dirty hands will soon be a reality . . . within minutes, actually . . . after changing that d*mned flat tire.

BTW -- I noticed a small glitch in the beam when initially turning on one of the lights and quickly repaired it a few moments afterwards. Read about it *here*.

Overall, I'm very pleased with this diminutive light and would highly recommend it to anyone who wants a keychain-sized, fairly powerful LED flashlight with stellar good looks. Still sitting on the fence? Buy one -- you'll LOVE it! :twothumbs

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## cybersoga (Dec 5, 2008)

Shiny!


----------



## Jarl (Dec 5, 2008)

looks hot  Time for me to pull the trigger I think!!


----------



## Nake (Dec 5, 2008)

When I received mine it's was finish was rather dull. Just from carrying it around in my jeans' change pocket, it's starting to polish up.


----------



## nvfenixt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Just got mine this afternoon*

Right off the bat I cleaned the inside of the tube and terminal (saw a little grime in there...) and then stuck in a brand new Duracell Alkaline. Tightened down the head and..... no light! Turned it on, off, on and off.... still no light! Unscrewed it to make sure I did not put the bat in upside down, (nope its in correct, didn't even take the bat out) and then screwed it back together.... light came on! Turned off, on.... light flickered.... went out... Since then, The light has worked fine with one exception; it does not always switch through the modes (I may be switching too fast???). I'm going to do the "mode jumping test" next... see what happens.

(EDIT: Did the mode test. Ran on medium for 5+ minutes, then on low for 3+ minutes; it did not change modes or flicker. Guess that's good! I'll clean it well tonight; just wish it had a better beam and tint...)

As far as the tint.... it's pretty purple/pink, not too happy with that. The cree rings and beam don't look like the other pics I've seen from the other guys on the forum that have this light either. The little "pill" I think you guys call it (the LEDs clear dome) is not centered too well, but the little module inside is centered when I put a ruler on it.

I'll play with it a little more... see if I can make myself like it better.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Just got mine this afternoon*

mine is pinkish compared to an R bin lux 1 but if I don't compare it, the tint is actually fine.. warmish white I spose? One thing I have noticed is that hot spot is weird. it is like a ball with a less bright center that is the edges of the ball is brighter than the center of it. If you haven't done so... use alcohol to clean the contacts. My light felt greasy when I got it, I am almost betting they got warm in shipping and some of the grease in the threads/orings area migrated to other parts perhaps


----------



## nvfenixt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Just got mine this afternoon*



Lynx_Arc said:


> mine is pinkish compared to an R bin lux 1 but if I don't compare it, the tint is actually fine.. warmish white I spose? One thing I have noticed is that hot spot is weird. it is like a ball with a less bright center that is the edges of the ball is brighter than the center of it. If you haven't done so... use alcohol to clean the contacts. My light felt greasy when I got it, I am almost betting they got warm in shipping and some of the grease in the threads/orings area migrated to other parts perhaps


 
Mine definitely looks pink/purple to me (even when not compared to another light). When I compare it to my Fenix T1 (low mode) or Streamlight TLR1 it's grossly apparent. Mine also appears to have a darkish half moon on one side of the center beam (maybe due to the off center LED dome???). I will clean my well tonight with alcohol; mine also arrived oily to the touch.


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Just got mine this afternoon*



nvfenixt1 said:


> Mine definitely looks pink/purple to me (even when not compared to another light). When I compare it to my Fenix T1 (low mode) or Streamlight TLR1 it's grossly apparent. Mine also appears to have a darkish half moon on one side of the center beam (maybe due to the off center LED dome???). I will clean my well tonight with alcohol; mine also arrived oily to the touch.



I'm pretty sure the oil is to prevent it from rusting in storage. Stainless steel knives are coated in the same way.


----------



## gunga (Dec 5, 2008)

Can anyone confirm if the head is glued together? Can you unscrew it to access the emitter?

I'd like to put a 5A tint emitter in there...


----------



## Nake (Dec 5, 2008)

gunga said:


> Can anyone confirm if the head is glued together? Can you unscrew it to access the emitter?


 
I can't undo mine by hand. Probably with tools, and you don't have to worry about nicking up the anno.


----------



## orcinus (Dec 5, 2008)

4sevens said:


> If apple and ibm laptops are catching fire, don't think your little cell won't



Now, now, it's not Sony's fault the LD01 doesn't have an overdischarge protection and thermal cutoff  :nana:


----------



## nvfenixt1 (Dec 5, 2008)

gunga said:


> Can anyone confirm if the head is glued together? Can you unscrew it to access the emitter?
> 
> I'd like to put a 5A tint emitter in there...


 
I cannot unscrew my by hand either.... not going to try with tools.


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 5, 2008)

I got mine a couple days ago. I couldn't try it out though. The head was very tight, could hardly untwist it to insert a battery. I tried to put it back on and it cuts into the o-ring. The finish and feel of it are nice, not as nice as an L1+ but I like it. Emitter is centered too. I called Fenix store and they will replace it so when it comes back we'll see. I have several SS light's, L1+ and some Peaks and a couple Civictors too. SS is one of my favorites besides brass.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2008)

gunga said:


> Can anyone confirm if the head is glued together? Can you unscrew it to access the emitter?
> 
> I'd like to put a 5A tint emitter in there...


I am not sure but it appears that the whole thing is pressed in there from the battery side, circuit, reflector, and lens all at once as I see the circuit board about 5/8 of an inch deep in the head. I don't see any clip ring or anything holding it in there but it looks like the board is in there and wider than the threads. The *head* assembly is about 1 3/8 inches long total and the body is threaded and screws inside the head assembly. 
The reflector looks rather deep too.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

Nake said:


> When I received mine it's was finish was rather dull. Just from carrying it around in my jeans' change pocket, it's starting to polish up.


 
+1. *Nake* -- I applied a couple of coats of good-ol' *Meguiar's* Cleaner Wax to the (2) LD01's when I first received them, using a well-worn toothbrush of many-moons-past to remove every trace of dried wax in the lights' nooks and crannys. I buffed the living h*ll out of the light's exteriors (using elbow-grease only - foregoing the buffing wheel). After a few days in my pocket, and in spite of the "protective" wax finish I'd so carefully applied, both lights' once relatively dull shine is beginning to take on a higher lustre.

These little lights just keep getting better. :twothumbs

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

cybersoga said:


> Shiny!


 
*cybersoga* -- Striking photos, my man! A job VERY well done indeed! :thumbsup:

*Thank you*.

-Clive


----------



## gunga (Dec 5, 2008)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I am not sure but it appears that the whole thing is pressed in there from the battery side, circuit, reflector, and lens all at once as I see the circuit board about 5/8 of an inch deep in the head. I don't see any clip ring or anything holding it in there but it looks like the board is in there and wider than the threads. The *head* assembly is about 1 3/8 inches long total and the body is threaded and screws inside the head assembly.
> The reflector looks rather deep too.


 

Hmm, so you are telling me they are no longer using a 2 piece head like the previous L0D series? I can see the seam in the photos above!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 5, 2008)

gunga said:


> Hmm, so you are telling me they are no longer using a 2 piece head like the previous L0D series? I can see the seam in the photos above!


I haven't seen the LOD apart.... there is a seam there but not sure how it is put together or if it is just there for looks. The circuit board it on the battery side of the seam for sure.


----------



## spgrk (Dec 19, 2008)

Received the SS LD01 last week and it is a very impressive little light. The finish is excellent: it looks like a slightly dull grey, no nonsense tool steel, rather than shiny chrome, and it shows absolutely no signs of wear after a few days on my keyring. The amount of light it puts out and the tint (slightly warm) are also excellent. Now, if Fenix could use an SSC P4 for a smooth beam and get rid of the "modes" it would be perfect!


----------



## crossroads (Dec 21, 2008)

Bought one for my mum for her birthday. Played around with it a bit before handing it over (naturally), seems to be well worth the cost, and has particularly excellent throw for its size. Only problem was that she didn't seem *too* impressed with it:thumbsdow. That's what you get for having parents unable to understand the allure of flashlights. C'est la vie.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 21, 2008)

I got one for me, and one for the wife 







:thumbsup:


----------



## Taboot (Dec 21, 2008)

Based on suggestions, I tried an E2 in mine. The difference is drastic in my experience. It is much brighter, but the runtime increase is even more drastic. I found a package of 4 E2s on sale and I think they will last for at least a year given my use of the LD01.


----------



## Ice (Dec 21, 2008)

I got mine a few days ago and have to say I'm not impressed.
Compared to the red christmas L0D from last year or even more so the LF2X it seems a lot heavier and somewhat chunky to me.

Somehow I get the impression of a crude workhorse rather than a high tech gadget...

@Kingfisher: Well, your stylish image could nearly change my mind on that "crude workhorse", but not quite...


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 21, 2008)

I have mine for a week now, and have mixed impressions.

Nice light, looking good, and the beam is excellent. Very collimated spill for this little reflector, I say well done. It is bright, too.
But it is too stiff and "sticky" to turn IMHO, even when excessively lubed. My biggest complaint though is the level spacing ... way too narrow. It is hard to distinguish the three levels at all, they are next to useless IMHO. Runtime on alks is not that cool either it seems, but I haven't done any controlled testing, just playes with it. 
Never tried E92s either.

bernie


----------



## StandardBattery (Dec 21, 2008)

Kiessling said:


> I have mine for a week now, and have mixed impressions.
> 
> Nice light, looking good, and the beam is excellent. Very collimated spill for this little reflector, I say well done. It is bright, too.
> But it is too stiff and "sticky" to turn IMHO, even when excessively lubed. My biggest complaint though is the level spacing ... way too narrow. It is hard to distinguish the three levels at all, they are next to useless IMHO. Runtime on alks is not that cool either it seems, but I haven't done any controlled testing, just playes with it.
> ...


 

I don't know about too stiff... my 'Winterized' _(ugly mod)_ is very easy to twist, but I remember before the mod I was not crazy with the twist action. It was new though, and with stock lube.
The level spacing I have to agree on. This is a real shame, on mine low and med, are very close. I think this might depend on the Vf and/or the effciency of the individual emitter. The settings are not calibrated for each light so I think we r seeing the better emitters have rendered the stock Fenix level configuration ineffective. I only use L92 which might make a difference, it seems like the levels are a little more separated now that the cell has run down a bit. That said the way I have been using the keychain light I can live with the levels because I hardly mess with them any more.
I'm using E92, never did a runtime test, but they worked so well in the L0D I was not going to try anything else. I think I'm happy with runtime for my use.
Overall I'm still very happy with the light for my usage.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 21, 2008)

Agree with the level comment. When I was checking mine wasn't level jumping, I came back and it was like "right, has it shifted? Argh, they're all the same level!!"


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 21, 2008)

Ice said:


> Compared to the red christmas L0D from last year



The red sounds cool, do they do a special every Christmas?
What other 'specials' have they done?


----------



## todo (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks I'm gonna have to add another LOD to the collection. The stainless looks great. 

I have to disagree with all the hyperboly about using 10440's. I've carried and used various LOD's every day for more than 2 yrs, and have never used anything but 10440's. with hundreds of charges and they're all still going strong.

The upside of having that much light in such a small package is worth running the 10440's.


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 21, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> The red sounds cool, do they do a special every Christmas?
> What other 'specials' have they done?


They also did a black Christmas special; both it and the red one had snowflakes which some members like and some didn't but to tell the truth they were kinda cool. The red on has little bells with the snowflakes.

Then there was the limited run of the titanium LoTi which pop up from time to time. Not sure if there were any other special runs.


----------



## Marduke (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the 2007 Christmas red LOD-Q4


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks kaichu dento for the info, and Marduke for the pic - Got me thinking what the next Christmas edition is going to be already :santa:
Think I'm getting addicted.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 21, 2008)

I have been using mine with a duraloop rechargable in it for awhile and think the levels were set too high for the lower levels. I think instead of 80/27/10 it should have been 80/20/5. I do find the medium mode fine for a quick blast of light in most cases and use the low with a chapstick diffuser cap in tailcap mode for an area light while the high mode is great for throwing about 100 feet away. I haven't used lithiums in mine the rechargables seem to work just fine and I have another light in my pocket I keep 2 lithium AAAs in direct driving an LED I can use for backup when the rechargable is drained.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 22, 2008)

Kingfisher said:


> I got one for me, and one for the wife.  :thumbsup:


 
*Kingfisher* -- Did I tell you? I *REALLY* like that *photo**!*    (Sorry -- couldn't help it.)

Cheers! :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 22, 2008)

Got my LD01 SS just today. It's my new pocket carry. I don't think I'll post a pic of it after seeing Kingfisher's etc.


----------



## Jarl (Dec 22, 2008)

Can't open mine 

Tried the mousemat, but it just falls to pieces because of the force I'm putting through it. Strap wrenches next....


----------



## Jay R (Dec 22, 2008)

Don't bother. I've been trying to get the head off my L0Ti for months without any luck. Tried the LD01 and it seems just as tightly glued on.
Rubber bands, strap wrenches, soft grip vice, tried the lot. Seems to me that all the special editions they glue up more than the others.

Oh, if you think that Kingfishers light is polished up well, you should see mine. Two, 5 hour nights in front of the TV with metal polish and a further night with jewelers polish. Due to this I found an additional use for it, I can check my teeth for scraps of food in the reflection and the wife borrowed it to put her lipstick on.

As for using 10440 cells, I always used them in my L0.. lights, never had a problem and have been quite happy.

HOWEVER,

I thought I'd lost my L0D once and started getting really worried thinking that someone may find it, not appreciate the lithium cell for what it was and end up hurting themselves by putting it in a normal charger or in series with a load of alkalines or something. Since then, all my L0 lights with 10440 cells also have a small note inside stating that the battery is not a normal AAA and will explode if used like one. ( Also stops battery rattle.)


----------



## kaichu dento (Dec 22, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Don't bother. I've been trying to get the head off my L0Ti for months without any luck. Tried the LD01 and it seems just as tightly glued on.
> Rubber bands, strap wrenches, soft grip vice, tried the lot. Seems to me that all the special editions they glue up more than the others.


If you're having trouble getting the head apart just put it in a ziploc baggie and heat in boiling water for a few minutes. This works on even the worst of them. Then use the strap wrenches to get them apart.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Oh, if you think that Kingfishers light is polished up well, you should see mine. Two, 5 hour nights in front of the TV with metal polish and a further night with jewelers polish. Due to this I found an additional use for it, I can check my teeth for scraps of food in the reflection and the wife borrowed it to put her lipstick on.


 
*Jay* -- Would you happen to have a photo of that highly-polished light of yours?

-Clive


----------



## Jay R (Dec 23, 2008)

AA6TZ said:


> *Jay* -- Would you happen to have a photo of that highly-polished light of yours?
> 
> -Clive


 
Sorry, I could never be bothered to do the whole sign up with a picture host...thing. Have enough trouble remembering my passwords for what I have already.
It's nothing that anyone couldn't do with a few hours and some elbow grease.

Besides, It's not that you want to see anyway. If I could be bothered to post pics I'd put one up of my Orb Raw/Seoul P7 mod I did. REALLY bright but I never turn it on for more than 10 seconds because I'm afraid of the unprotected cell going 'POOF'.


----------



## Jay R (Dec 23, 2008)

kaichu dento said:


> If you're having trouble getting the head apart just put it in a ziploc baggie and heat in boiling water for a few minutes. This works on even the worst of them. Then use the strap wrenches to get them apart.


 
Thanks, I'll give it a go though I did warm them up quite a bit with a fan heater and hairdryer. I was a bit worried about the insulation on the wires to the LED going soft and shearing when twisting the head off.


----------



## Nake (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Thanks, I'll give it a go though I did warm them up quite a bit with a fan heater and hairdryer. I was a bit worried about the insulation on the wires to the LED going soft and shearing when twisting the head off.


 
The headcap has no contact with the wires, they won't break.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Sorry, I could never be bothered to do the whole sign up with a picture host...thing. Have enough trouble remembering my passwords for what I have already.
> It's nothing that anyone couldn't do with a few hours and some elbow grease.
> 
> Besides, It's not that you want to see anyway. If I could be bothered to post pics I'd put one up of my Orb Raw/Seoul P7 mod I did. REALLY bright but I never turn it on for more than 10 seconds because I'm afraid of the unprotected cell going 'POOF'.


go to imageshack.us and hit browse and upload your pick clicking on what size you want it to be and it will host it without signing up. just copy the link to a text file because if you forget it then you will have to upload again if it isn't posted somewhere.


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Oh, if you think that Kingfishers light is polished up well, you should see mine. Two, 5 hour nights in front of the TV with metal polish and a further night with jewelers polish. Due to this I found an additional use for it, I can check my teeth for scraps of food in the reflection and the wife borrowed it to put her lipstick on.




Yeah, Jay, from what I remember of your lights at the meet, you are keen on a highly polished light or two!

It's amazing what a little elbow grease will do!


Be lucky...


----------



## Jay R (Dec 23, 2008)

Nake said:


> The headcap has no contact with the wires, they won't break.


 
But they come out from two small holes, bend sharply 90 degrees and are soldered to the emitter tabs. The wire insulation on the ones I have taken apart is squashed against the metal edge of the hole they come out of. I was worried that the sharp corner of the hole may cut into the insulation when it is softened and short out. Particularly if you are wrenching the head about. I guess if I manage to break the seal and turn it a tiny bit, I can let it cool before I start playing around with it.
I'll have a go over Christmas.



Nyctophiliac said:


> It's amazing what a little elbow grease will do!


 
Amen. ( We are still talking about polishing torches right ?)


----------



## Nyctophiliac (Dec 23, 2008)

Jay R said:


> Amen. ( We are still talking about polishing torches right ?)




I'll set em up, Jay. You knock em down!!



Be lucky...


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 23, 2008)

I got the two LD01 Stainless Steel lights yesterday. One is a gift for my mother and the other for me.  
The light has great feel to it. I will be making a lanyard for my mother to have on hers, either in her purse or around the house. 
Right now I have an Eneloop AAA battery in the light, for my mom I may put a Energizer Lithiums since she would not be using it as frequently. 

The LD01 looks great, I think it is a great gift for my mom. I am enjoying mine too. 

7777 was great in getting the lights out fast, so they were here in time for Christmas.


----------



## parkschr (Dec 25, 2008)

Just received my LD01 for Christmas. Love the look and feel! One question for everyone, there seems to be a dark spot in the center of the beam when it is shining on the wall. Is that normal for this light? If not, what should I do?

Thanks.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 25, 2008)

Skeptic said:


> I got the two LD01 Stainless Steel lights yesterday. One is a gift for my mother and the other for me.  The light has great feel to it. I will be making a lanyard for my mother to have on hers, either in her purse or around the house. Right now I have a Eneloop AAA battery in the light, for my mom I may put in Energizer Lithiums since she would not be using it as frequently.
> 
> The LD01 looks great, I think it is a great gift for my mom. I am enjoying mine too.
> 
> 7777 was great in getting the lights out fast, so they were here in time for Christmas.


 
Congratulations, *Skeptic*!!! Job _well_ done. Giving one to your Mother is a noble gesture indeed. Way to go. :thumbsup: I'm sure both of you will smile every time the happy occasion arises when you get to use 'em _and_ you'll reflect upon the memorable Day that it all began.

Merrry Christmas to you and your Mom! :santa:

-Clive


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 25, 2008)

parkschr said:


> Just received my LD01 for Christmas. Love the look and feel! One question for everyone, there seems to be a dark spot in the center of the beam when it is shining on the wall. Is that normal for this light? If not, what should I do?
> 
> Thanks.


I think it is normal..... on low and medium is looks darker in the middle but on high the beam looks fine most likely the small reflector design.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 25, 2008)

parkschr said:


> Just received my LD01 for Christmas. Love the look and feel! One question for everyone, there seems to be a dark spot in the center of the beam when it is shining on the wall. Is that normal for this light? If not, what should I do?
> 
> Thanks.


 
Wow! Another glorious *LD01_SS* received at Christmas! Don'tcha just _LOVE_ it?!?? :twothumbs

*Parkschr* -- Judging by what I've observed from the light output of my (2) LD01 SS's, there is a slight (and I mean _very_ slight) darkening or discoloration of the beam's central spot, the intensity of which depends upon _how_ _far away_ (from you) the object is that you're trying to illuminate; the greater the distance, the more noticeable the effect. Like I'd mentioned previously, the darkening is so slight that one wouldn't _ordinarily_ notice this otherwise miniscule imperfection, but, then again, after reminding myself that we're _Flashaholics_, it likely raises the odds (by several quantum levels) that we'll _undoubtedly_ (and immediately) detect the offensive phenomenon, for we're renowned for worrying about every conceivable type and form of minutiae - and to the point of absurdity, I might add! (The most common resulting disorders that typically manifest among us _Flashaholics_ range from insomnia, dyspepsia, psoriasis, eczema, migraines, polymyalgia rheumatica, ED, sarcoidosis -- to those of Cushing's syndrome, renal failure, cirrhosis of the liver and, in rare instances -- and virtually always following inordinately prolonged periods of _higher-lumen abstinence_ -- *death*.) 

Okay -- back to reality: :naughty:

If there is absolutely no way to rid your new light of the dark spot (i.e., after installing a fresh battery, twisting the light on and off numerous times and gently polishing the lens), it's time to contact the vendor from which you purchased the little gem. I fully realize that it's a "Limited Edition" and all, but I'd be willing to bet that the vendor could and would swap your defective unit for a good one if they're a _reputable_ dealer (and have them in stock or have access to more, of course...:shakehead) 

If push comes to shove and you don't receive any satisfaction (i.e., a new and properly working LD01 SS) then it's time to place the transaction into dispute with your credit card provider.  :mecry:

Good luck, *Parkschr*! :thumbsup:

Take care and *Merry Christmas! :santa:*

-Clive


----------



## Jarl (Dec 25, 2008)

parkschr said:


> Just received my LD01 for Christmas. Love the look and feel! One question for everyone, there seems to be a dark spot in the center of the beam when it is shining on the wall. Is that normal for this light? If not, what should I do?
> 
> Thanks.



How noticeable? Mine has a very slight dark spot, nothing major though, and only noticeable when you're looking hard while white walling.


----------



## parkschr (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it is pretty noticeable at all three levels. (I also have the LOD and it is less noticeable in this light). I think it might even have the green tint as well. But I am not sure if my eyes and brain are tricking me because of just reading about this green tint. I am going to have to ask my fellow flashaholic that lives close by.

I am also using a e2 lithium battery.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Dec 25, 2008)

It's noticeable on my 2 as well but it's not unusual. I've got a couple of new Jetbeams that have it as well and I've seen it in a number of Cree lights. It kind of reminds me of the old Lux V doughnut hole. I doesn't really bother me in use however.

-LT


----------



## WadeF (Dec 25, 2008)

Finally got to check out the SS LD01 as it was put under the tree. Beautiful light, great tint, I love it.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 25, 2008)

WadeF said:


> Finally got to check out the SS LD01 as it was put under the tree. Beautiful light, great tint, I love it.


 
Congrats, *Wade*! They really _are_ beautiful little lights -- that beg their owners for more "on" time! :twothumbs 

*Merry Christmas!* :santa:

-Clive


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 25, 2008)

I need to find a clearer cap for mine, I have a white chapstick type cap on it to mostly protect it from the change in my pocket and would like the beam to be able to get through better. The white cap actually is wonderful for most things as it floods an area with the right amount of light on medium to do most things at short distances. I was just concerned the change would scratch the glass lens as I used to pocket a dorcy AAA and the lens is really scratched badly.


----------



## diff_lock2 (Dec 28, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I don't mean to imply all units going to asia have issues. I'm just saying
> that they are checking all of my pieces - hence the delay.



I guess one slipped through the QC. Mine mode-switches. I don't know if it's the holidays, but my emails (fenixstore) haven't been replied to.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 28, 2008)

diff_lock2 said:


> I guess one slipped through the QC. Mine mode-switches. I don't know if it's the holidays, but my emails (fenixstore) haven't been replied to.


Sorry about that - we'll get to you email soon and get you taken care of.
I had three of my workers take time off during the busiest time of the year.


----------



## spgrk (Jan 11, 2009)

I've now had the SS LD01 for several weeks on my keychain, and I must say, it's probably the toughest piece of metal I've ever carried. The finish looks basically exactly the same as when it came out of the box. I used to carry a Spyderco Cricket on the same keychain and the satin finish stainless steel scales started to show wear after a few days - but with the LD01, almost nothing! Does anyone know exactly what sort of steel this little wonder is made of?


----------



## 2manybikes (Jan 11, 2009)

spgrk said:


> I've now had the SS LD01 for several weeks on my keychain, and I must say, it's probably the toughest piece of metal I've ever carried. The finish looks basically exactly the same as when it came out of the box. I used to carry a Spyderco Cricket on the same keychain and the satin finish stainless steel scales started to show wear after a few days - but with the LD01, almost nothing! Does anyone know exactly what sort of steel this little wonder is made of?


 
There are many different alloys of stainless steel. Some can resist denting and scratching a lot more than others. 

http://www.metaltek.com/stainless.html


----------



## Southernlight (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got a LD01 SS on the way. I am normally into black versions of things, black cameras, black flashlights, but with the LD01 I made an exception because of the material - Stainless steel.


----------



## spgrk (Jan 11, 2009)

2manybikes said:


> There are many different alloys of stainless steel. Some can resist denting and scratching a lot more than others.
> 
> http://www.metaltek.com/stainless.html



Yes, I know. Does anyone know what alloy the SS LD01 is made of?


----------



## LightScene (Jan 12, 2009)

Just want to say that the body of the LD01 SS is wonderful. So solid and smooth and it just feels really good in the hand. Thanks to Fenix for making such an excellent choice of material and for doing such a nice job of fabricating it. Superb.


----------



## paulr (Jan 12, 2009)

I just ordered one but it would be even better if there were a ti version.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 12, 2009)

paulr said:


> I just ordered one but it would be even better if there were a ti version.


I wouldn't buy a Ti version... way too expensive for me I was having to talk myself into the SS version at the price but the build quality and modes and such it is well worth it even though the runtimes may be exaggerated it seems.
Mine has been banging on my keys for several weeks now with no difference in how it looks. I put a chapstick cap over the end of it and left it on all the time and when I was opening my truck the light was banging on the door but the plastic cap protected the paint.


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 12, 2009)

My two *LD01_SS*'s receive more daily use than all of my other torches combined. I _love_ these little lights ... there's just no better way to say it. :thumbsup: It sure is great to hear that so many CPF'ers are enjoying theirs, as well. 
*Bravo*, Fenix!!!  :goodjob: :thanks: 
Cheers! :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## gunga (Jan 12, 2009)

While everyone is heaping praise on this little light, I do have some complaints:

- the knurling is far too smooth and hard to use.
- the o-ring is too big, I managed to find some L0D o-rings that are smaller or slimmer and the action is much better.
- The levels are too close. Lower low with longer runtime please (many tests show 4 hour runtime on low?!).
- The finish work on the whole is good, but seems less refined vs the Aluminum versions. Feels a bit cheaper. I know this is because Stainless is much harder to work with, but it's an obsevation.

THat said, with all my complaints, the new pwm is much better and I like not having SOS mode (a hidden strobe would be nice).

The SS LD01 lives on my keychain, naked (except for some innertube/orings on the twisty part for grip) and it is wearing very well. While it's heavier, it's much tougher and doesn't look beatup after time on the keychain.

Kudos for offering a reasonably priced, nice Stainless light for the keychain. It was long overdue!


----------



## squaat (Jan 12, 2009)

yeah the poor runtime tests concern me, but to be honest I haven't noticed. Does this annoy anyone during practical use? I'm using enerloops to power my and my wifes LD01 SS and to be honest, I didn't notice the runtime thing until I read some posts about it.

The only downside I see is it's wieght in comparison to an alumnium LD01. I got to hold the two just the other day, there is a significant weight difference and my wife is complaining that her keys are too heavy already. Not so much of an issue for me as mine lives clipped to my pants pocket and rarely lives on my keys.


----------



## WildChild (Jan 12, 2009)

It looks to me like they sandblasted them. All corners/borders aren't sharp at all and we can't see the machining marks. This is probably why the knurling is so smooth (also too much in my opinion). It gives it the feeling of a SS tool (screwdriver, etc.). To me it's a light that anyone shouldn't mine banging around, it can't look worse than it is now! Fenix should always keep producing this edition. 

About the oring: True, it needs a shitload of lube to be smooth...
About the levels: Also true... But I find that medium is pretty good for most of my uses. I really like the fact that the SOS and the strobe are now gone! I don't regret selling my L0D-CE (P4) for this one.
About the PWM: Still noticeable but much better!



gunga said:


> While everyone is heaping praise on this little light, I do have some complaints:
> 
> - the knurling is far too smooth and hard to use.
> - the o-ring is too big, I managed to find some L0D o-rings that are smaller or slimmer and the action is much better.
> ...


----------



## Skeptic (Jan 12, 2009)

The LD01 was a great hit with my mom for Christmas. Mine is in my pocket all the time, it is wonderful. 

Now, I did end up getting a Muyshondt Aeon for Christmas (Enrique ran his giveaway and sale and my parents gave me the Aeon)! So I carry both of them! 

I showed both lights to a friend the other day, she now is trying to figure out how to get one of each 

So many cool flashlights, so few pockets!


----------



## WadeF (Jan 13, 2009)

I think I know why I really love my LD01 SS. It reminds me of my Victorinox stuff, like the Swiss Tool, Swiss Tool Spirit, etc. Slap a Victorinox logo on it and they could package it with their multitools.  Maybe I should take a picture of it with my Swiss Tools...


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 13, 2009)

WadeF said:


> I think I know why I really love my LD01 SS. It reminds me of my Victorinox stuff, like the Swiss Tool, Swiss Tool Spirit, etc. Slap a Victorinox logo on it and they could package it with their multitools.  *Maybe I should take a picture of it with my Swiss Tools...*


 
*Wade* -- Taking a picture of your *LD01_SS* with *your* *Victorinox* *Swiss* *tools* sounds like a _great_ idea to me! :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## dioragry (Jan 14, 2009)

i noticed many of u guys polish ure SS LD01..
but how do u guys get rid of the excess polish that get stuck in the line on the head of the light??


----------



## MWClint (Jan 14, 2009)

man, the SS LD01 is the only Fenix i cant seem to open. 
i blasted it quite a few times with a butane torch, wrapped two strips
of grip tape around the head to build up the diameter and 
used two strap wrenches.. no go. 

anyone have luck opening this thing?


----------



## Henk_Lu (Jan 14, 2009)

My LD01ss had flickering issues and I'm currently waiting for a replacement. I offered another one to my wife, we both love the light and the beam!

As I heard however, the aluminium LD01 has an even better beam. I got the offer to change my ss for an aluminium one, so I checked the beam of my wifes' light another time before I thanked the dealer for the offer but held on to the ss. I can't do a comparison, I even didn't compare it to my LD04, I just love the stainless steel on this one and as it'll meet my keys, I preffer minor scratches to destroyed black anodization, which looks awfull...


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 14, 2009)

dioragry said:


> I noticed many of you guys polish your SS LD01's...but *how do you guys get rid of the excess polish* that gets stuck in the line on the head of the light???


 
*Dioragry* -- By using a soft toothbrush. Furthermore, after polishing, I follow-up by applying a coat (or two) of Meguiar's cleaner wax, then remove the dried wax with a clean, 100% cotton tee shirt ... using a soft toothbrush to remove any remaining traces of wax from the nooks & crannies (crevices ). Finally, using another clean, 100% cotton tee shirt, I continue to polish the living hell out of the torch 'till it shines. :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 14, 2009)

Henk_Lu said:


> I prefer minor scratches to destroyed black anodization, which looks awfull...


 
+1 _Absolutely!_

-Clive :twothumbs


----------



## bugsy714 (Jan 14, 2009)

do you guys run the 10440 in the ss model?

I think I'm going to get one, ps I hate scratched/worn black finish on anything; that's why all of my knifes are satin finish


----------



## Jarl (Jan 14, 2009)

MWClint said:


> man, the SS LD01 is the only Fenix i cant seem to open.
> i blasted it quite a few times with a butane torch, wrapped two strips
> of grip tape around the head to build up the diameter and
> used two strap wrenches.. no go.
> ...



clicky


----------



## Jay R (Jan 14, 2009)

bugsy714 said:


> do you guys run the 10440 in the ss model?


 
Yes, though I've only run it for a max of 5min on high so far. Gets quite warm quickly which shows that the heat trasfer is good.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 14, 2009)

Jay R said:


> Yes, though I've only run it for a max of 5min on high so far. Gets quite warm quickly which shows that the heat trasfer is good.



5 minutes on Turbo? I'd be more careful with the SS version as it won't transfer heat as well as the aluminum LD01. So by the time the SS feels warm/hot, the Cree maybe getting too hot. I get nervous running my LOD Q4 on Turbo for more than 30 seconds with a 10440.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine arrived today and I was really looking forward to it. But, after 3 minutes of use, I'm sorry to say I'm sending it back. Don't get me wrong, I love the light and it is much brighter than my trusty L0D. 

The problem is that the head is too loose. It wobbles and if a bit of pressure is put on the light, it turns on. This presents a huge problem for me as I keep it in my front pants pocket and it would be coming on when I sit down. This is eerily similar to the problems with the P1D CE when it first came out, probably a production problem. 

Anyhow, wish I could say that it was a keeper, but unfortunately not. 

But that aside, it's an awesome little light. I believe I'm going to request a refund and then purchase one down the road when this issue is resolved. My concern is that if I opt for a replacement, it will have the same problem. They eliminated the strobe and SOS modes and I'm glad they did. 

47's has been great with all my past purchases and I will continue to purchase from them in the future. 

So, if you have one on the way, check it out, because it's really noticable, I can feel the head wiggle back and forth. The first thing that led to my checking this is it seemed lose when I would turn it on and off, the L0D is nice and tight.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 14, 2009)

coppertrail said:


> the head is too loose. It wobbles and if a bit of pressure is put on the light, it turns on. This presents a huge problem for me as I keep it in my front pants pocket and it would be coming on when I sit down. This is eerily similar to the problems with the P1D CE when it first came out, probably a production problem.


My LD01 is very solid. No wobble. If I loosen it by only 1/6th of a turn it won't come on. I got it from 4Sevens. Oh, and I swapped out the 2 o-rings that came with the LD01 for an L0P spare o-ring which is a little smaller and makes the head easier to turn. But for me it's still a 2-handed operation.

I bought 3 P1D-CEs, and the last one had a loose head. I sent it back for a refund and gave up on Fenix and twistys in general until the LD01 came along. The point being that it's not a production problem that will go away if you wait awhile. It seems to be some kind of unpredictable variation from light to light. So I would encourage you to buy another LD01 from 4Sevens because he has the best warranty and service. You could get one on eBay, but it may be more difficult to return if you get a green tint or a loose head.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi LightScene - 

That's good to know. My only concern about getting a replacement is he may have received a bad batch due to a problem with machining. If I recall correctly, there were quite a few folks who had loose heads when the first batch of P1Ds came out. 

Maybe I will opt for a replacement. If that wobbles as well, I'll wait a while. But, based on what I've seen, I can definitely see this a being a great replacement to the L0D CE


----------



## LightScene (Jan 14, 2009)

WadeF said:


> 5 minutes on Turbo? I'd be more careful with the SS version as it won't transfer heat as well as the aluminum LD01.


I keep seeing people saying this, but I'm skeptical. The SS does get warm quickly on high, and it obviously has considerably more mass than the aluminum body, so it should be able to absorb a lot more heat. The fact that aluminum conducts heat faster only makes it a better heat sink if you have a fan. It must depend on how much air flow is involved and whether your hand is acting as a heat sink (which is not the case if you are wearing gloves). Anyway, for the time being I'm not convinced that it's much of an issue. But I have no reason to leave it on high for any length of time. Medium is plenty bright for my needs - I'm guessing around 85 lumens.


----------



## J-FRAME (Jan 23, 2009)

*Fenix SS LDO1*

Well i truly love this little light BUT i wish it had ONLY High as its 1 st stage and low as a second stage( no medium) also since I,m complaining a twisty for staying on and a small clicky button for instant on.It would then be perefect. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

I wish the runtime was a bit closer to spec, it was quieter,and that the low was 3 lumens.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



Sgt. LED said:


> I wish the runtime was a bit closer to spec, it was quieter,and that the low was 3 lumens.


I agree with this.


----------



## Oddjob (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

Not a new suggestion of course but it definitely needs a lower low IMO. For a keychain/pocket light it really needs a level where you can use it say in a movie theatre and not blind yourself or disturb others. I was in a movie once and something fell out of my jacket part way through the movie. Having a light with a low low was very handy because I could see what I was looking for and I did not bother anyone. The levels on the LD01 are not spaced appropriately. For the form factor I'd be happy with two levels, a low around 3 lumens and a high of 20+ lumens.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

a lower low for that 8 hour runtime they were advertising... I don't mind the medium setting first because most of the time it is fine for me and doubles the runtime vs high


----------



## kaichu dento (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

The output spacing should be #1 priority with a real low of no more than 3 lumens, although I'd be much happier with 1 lumen, followed by 8 and 70. I also would like to see the low be the first level and definitely do not like the idea of losing the mid setting; just get the balance between the levels right. :thumbsup:


----------



## deranged_coder (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

Why not just get a Leatherman Serac S2? AAA, 2 levels, tailcap switch. :thinking:

EDIT: To add, I believe you can play lego with the Fenix LD01 head and a Streamlight MicroStream tailcap and body so you get the multi-level of the LD01 but you get the tailcap switching of the Streamlight MicroStream. Does not take care of the levels issue but it will allow tailcap switching so that is one thing done on your wish list.


----------



## LightScene (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

If you want low, low, just carry a cheap fauxton with a 2032 battery instead of 2 x 2016. Since they are so cheap and small and lightweight they are well worth it, and they will last a long time.


----------



## spgrk (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



J-FRAME said:


> Well i truly love this little light BUT i wish it had ONLY High as its 1 st stage and low as a second stage( no medium) also since I,m complaining a twisty for staying on and a small clicky button for instant on.It would then be perefect. Just my thoughts.



I wish it came on reliably ONLY at one level, preferably medium for a good compromise between brightness and runtime. A clicky would be good, although it might make the light too big. If it had a clicky it would be OK if it could switch levels by twisting, like the L1/2T. And if we're after perfection, it would be great if it had an SSC P4 rather than a Cree, giving a beautiful smooth beam.


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



kaichu dento said:


> The output spacing should be #1 priority with a real low of no more than 3 lumens, although I'd be much happier with 1 lumen, followed by 8 and 70. I also would like to see the low be the first level and definitely do not like the idea of losing the mid setting; just get the balance between the levels right. :thumbsup:



This way we will not have a 25/30 lumens setting, which is quite useful in my opinion..

Why are we considering only 3 levels? 4 settings would be great IMO:

1) 1-3 lumens, not to bother anyone in total darkness when we have dark adapted eyes(navigating at home at night ecc..);

2) 8-11 lumens, for close tasks in not total darkness(finding keyholes in outdoors with some light coming from the streets..)

3) 25/30 lumens, for rather long distances (walking on wild floors ecc)

4) 80 lumens, for as much light as possible (emergencies ecc)


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

4 levels is too much. I find it irritating to go through 2 levels to get to high at times and medium and high are fine..... low is too close to medium for my liking I think it should be about 4-6 lumens instead of the 10-12 it supposedly. That would put it in the 7-8 hour runtime it was supposed to be


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



Lynx_Arc said:


> 4 levels is too much


well, the previous model had 5 settings!! but i know sos and strobe are not used so often..

the runtime seems to be shorter than advertised because of the higher PWM used.. why don't they use continuous current? somewhere I read some brands use continuous current at low levels instead of using PWM.


----------



## Jarl (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

Because then lots of lights would break because people are using 10440's in them.


----------



## HighLumens (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



Jarl said:


> Because then lots of lights would break because people are using 10440's in them.


and what about the runtime? would it be the same, or increase a few or increase noticeably?


----------



## paulr (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*

Continuous current needs a more complicated circuit that is hard to fit in these tiny lights. They use it in the 123-powered lights that have a little more space for electronics.

I agree with getting rid of the strobe, sos, and medium levels. 2 levels is good, 3 lumens and maximum. 

The stainless body has a nice feel but is pretty heavy, and I think the o-ring on mine needs a little bit of lubrication. I think it is not really suitable as a keychain light because of its weight. I went back and forth about ss vs. aluminum and bought ss because I have so many al lights already. But al is probably more practical for most of us.


----------



## paulr (Jan 24, 2009)

Mine just arrived. Nice neutral tint, maybe a trace of yellow around the edge of the hot spot. Would like a little more spill, but oh well. The head does have a tiny amount of play. I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't checked after seeing the past few posts. If I loosen by 1/6 turn (using the hex flats to measure) I can still turn on the light by squeezing or flexing, but by 1/4 turn this isn't possible. I splurged and put in a lithium L92 cell instead of a nimh. Even with this lighter cell the light is still pretty heavy compared with my old L0D CE. It's also noticably larger than the Arc AAA that I've been carrying lately, as one would expect. Overall I like its appearance and heft, but as an edc except in harsh environments, the standard aluminum version may make more practical sense because of its lighter weight.

Addendum: per someone else's question, yes I can hear it buzzing at low and medium if I hold it up to my ear and listen. It's not loud enough to be noticible in normal use. Also, the pwm is faster than the l0dce's was, but I can still see the strobing if I shake the light up and down. The l0dce strobing made for interesting visual effects if I used the low mode to find the bathroom in the middle of the night, then did a #1 while using the flashlight for illumination. I haven't had occasion to use the ld01 that way yet, but now I'm almost looking forward to it.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jan 24, 2009)

paulr said:


> *...* The head does have a tiny amount of play. I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't checked after seeing the past few posts. If I loosen by 1/6 turn (using the hex flats to measure) I can still turn on the light by squeezing or flexing, but by 1/4 turn this isn't possible. *...*


That's basically standard on any twisty light, try a few of your other lights. I think a few people may have got a lot more play than that.


----------



## paulr (Jan 25, 2009)

Update: I did a little bit of wall bounce brightness testing. Low is about the same as an Arc AAA-GS, supposedly 10 lumens. High is similar, maybe a bit higher, than my McLux Sundrop which is supposedly 42 lumens or so, but it's hard to compare because of the tint difference and the beam profile difference (even in a bounce test). In medium, this is sick, it is a touch brighter than my Seoul-modded L0P which I'd say was a tad dimmer than my now-departed L0D CE. So, while Fenix's lumen ratings are as usual overstated, this LD01 really is quite a bit brighter than the old stuff. I am trying to cut down my flashight expenditures in general, but I'm quite tempted to buy an aluminum LD01 to go with this stainless one.


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Fenix SS LDO1*



HighLumens said:


> and what about the runtime? would it be the same, or increase a few or increase noticeably?


 
I'm using 10440 in my LD01 SS and it is very bright... pretty much my P2D on high (not turbo).

Runtime does not increase at all, in fact the runtime is shorter due to higher current drawing and li-ion AAA hold lot less power than a E2 lithium AAA.

I would say about 15 minutes on high setting, but it is totally worth it!!


----------



## WadeF (Jan 26, 2009)

paulr said:


> odded L0P which I'd say was a tad dimmer than my now-departed L0D CE. So, while Fenix's lumen ratings are as usual overstated, this LD01 really is quite a bit brighter than the old stuff. I am trying to cut down my flashight expenditures in general, but I'm quite tempted to buy an aluminum LD01 to go with this stainless one.



What battery are you using? Try NiMH?


----------



## paulr (Jan 26, 2009)

WadeF said:


> What battery are you using? Try NiMH?



I'm using an L92 lithium in the LD01 and an Eneloop in the L0P. Hmm, that may account for some of the brightness difference. I will do another comparison, against the P1CE which is rated 90 "Fenix lumens" which I think is around 60 real lumens.


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 26, 2009)

paulr said:


> I'm using an L92 lithium in the LD01 and an Eneloop in the L0P. Hmm, that may account for some of the brightness difference. I will do another comparison, against the P1CE which is rated 90 "Fenix lumens" which I think is around 60 real lumens.


 Looking forward to reading the results of your comparison.

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## pokkuhlag (Jan 28, 2009)

I just got the ld01ss, but it is for someone else. I did test it to make sure it works , or it was just an excuse to play with it. 
I like the output of this light and was wondering how much difference is there between ld01ss and the regular ld01? I want to buy one for myself, but this SS weighs a ton compared to my arc aaa modified with luxeon. But I do like the rounded edges and the smooth twisting motion. So here are my questions for the owners of both version. HA black will wear faster, but how much less smooth is the HA version and are the edges sharp? And yes, I am a weight weenie .


----------



## 2manybikes (Jan 28, 2009)

pokkuhlag said:


> I just got the ld01ss, but it is for someone else. I did test it to make sure it works , or it was just an excuse to play with it.
> I like the output of this light and was wondering how much difference is there between ld01ss and the regular ld01? I want to buy one for myself, but this SS weighs a ton compared to my arc aaa modified with luxeon. But I do like the rounded edges and the smooth twisting motion. So here are my questions for the owners of both version. HA black will wear faster, but how much less smooth is the HA version and are the edges sharp? And yes, I am a weight weenie .


 
I thought only cyclists were weight weenies. :twothumbs


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jan 28, 2009)

you just need to get two SS LD01 lights.... one in each pocket to balance you so you will get a workout each day. muscles lol


----------



## 2manybikes (Jan 28, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> you just need to get two SS LD01 lights.... one in each pocket to balance you so you will get a workout each day. muscles lol


 
:thumbsup:

I need to get another 7c cell maglight too. One for each leg. I already have the duct tape.


----------



## Ice (Jan 29, 2009)

The aluminium version is considerable lighter. Concerning brightness there should be no difference between the two versions. The edges of the black LD01 seem a little less rounded, but that really is hard to measure or describe...


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 29, 2009)

Regarding brightness, do the folks who own this light think that high mode is really putting out 80 Lumens?


----------



## Nake (Jan 29, 2009)

coppertrail said:


> Regarding brightness, do the folks who own this light think that high mode is really putting out 80 Lumens?


 
Mine shows about 55lm with a NiMH in a lightbox.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 29, 2009)

Nake said:


> Mine shows about 55lm with a NiMH in a lightbox.


Excellent, thanks for that Nake. Could you tell us what it is putting out on med and low?

Thanks.


----------



## Nake (Jan 29, 2009)

TONY M said:


> Excellent, thanks for that Nake. Could you tell us what it is putting out on med and low?
> 
> Thanks.


 
I get 19lm for med and 8lm for low.


----------



## coppertrail (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds about right. The reason I ask is its advertised as 80 lmn on high mode. I'm using an Energizer Lithium AAA cell, and it's not as bright as my P1D CE on high mode. Both are rated at 80 lmn on high mode.


----------



## TONY M (Jan 29, 2009)

Nake said:


> I get 19lm for med and 8lm for low.


Thanks Nake.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 6, 2009)

Some say the L0D arrives polished, I beg to differ. It's been tumble deburred.

The front flashlight has been my keychain EDC for about 6 months or so. Every now and then I polish it (i.e. after dropping on concrete). It shows fingerprints, but I don't care.

The one in the back is NIB i have as a backup, never carried.







The L0D holds up really well on a keychain, because normal key marks fit right in along with the tumble deburr marks. If you really polish it, it's a beauty, but requires more frequent maintenance.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 6, 2009)

The back (top) one definitely doesn't appear NIB. ALL the LD01 SS's came polished, as the bottom one. I suspect someone must have altered the top one before it got to you.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 6, 2009)

Marduke said:


> The back (top) one definitely doesn't appear NIB. ALL the LD01 SS's came polished, as the bottom one. I suspect someone must have altered the top one before it got to you.


 
Nope, that's how they look out of the box with flash photography. Both were identical when I bought them new.

Here's what the brand new flashlight looks like inside the box, without flash photography.


----------



## 1anrm (Sep 6, 2009)

Whoah! that bottom one must be really really shiny! Nice one EngrPaul :thumbsup:


----------



## berry580 (Sep 6, 2009)

my experience with LD01 SS has been mixed.

1st one has massive flickering issues (will send that back)
and the 2nd one is good, no problems at all. =)

looks like fenix really needs to work on their QC, especially when considering they're selling these LD01 at a premium, especially when compared to iTP's E0S SS and Maratac's AAA SS (yeah, i forgot its name =P).


----------



## Hondo (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got my 2 from Ebay. These are really beautiful works of steel, and the small size makes the added weight tolerable. On high, they really blow away my first gen. L0D-CE. I also like the fact that these are the first AAA Fenixes that don't have a sharp corner on the split ring notch in the tail.

But is with the levels? I KNOW I did not here anyone asking for the low to be higher, and push them closer together. And I am not talking about low being higher due to the Q5. Here are my tailcap current measurements:

----L0D--- LD01
low 150mA 210mA
med 320mA 390mA
high 930mA 810mA

So the low is being driven over 30% harder (assuming similar circuit losses), at the expense of runtime, and high is actually driven lower. Claimed 8.5 hours on low? No uh-uh. Four hours give or take on a NiMH, depending on your brand. No 3.5 hours on medium, either. Seems Mev's runtimes are the ones on the up-and-up. Not that my L0D could make that runtime either, but it would come closer.

Don't get me wrong, it is a dandy little pocket rocket, but it is a MULTI-LEVEL light, so it should be able to be useful in a wide range of applications. I find myself simply struggling everytime I turn it on to get down to "low" (which is brighter than the medium of the L0D, BTW), but I am not quite sure if I made the switch, because I can't see the difference. I actually use the "feature" of the inductor whine to hear the change with it close to my ear, the pitch change is much more certain than looking at the beam.

I did get a minor dark spot in one beam, and neither is exactly "smooth", after having an LF2XT with which to compare. But fortunately I do have the LF2XT, so the LD01 will see a different sort of duty, where discrete light levels and long runtime are not required. I really want to love the LD01, especially in SS, but it really is frustrating that they moved backwards on level spacing, while doing the right thing with higher PWM frequency, and (IMO) removing the flashing modes.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 15, 2009)

Hondo said:


> I really want to love the LD01, especially in SS, but it really is frustrating that they moved backwards on level spacing, while doing the right thing with higher PWM frequency, and (IMO) removing the flashing modes.


+1. I don't know what Fenix was thinking on the level spacing.


----------



## Norm (Sep 15, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Some say the L0D arrives polished, I beg to differ. It's been tumble deburred.
> 
> The front flashlight has been my keychain EDC for about 6 months or so. Every now and then I polish it (i.e. after dropping on concrete). It shows fingerprints, but I don't care.
> 
> The L0D holds up really well on a keychain, because normal key marks fit right in along with the tumble deburr marks. If you really polish it, it's a beauty, but requires more frequent maintenance.


Agree with all above.
Norm


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 15, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Some say the L0D arrives polished, I beg to differ. It's been tumble deburred.
> 
> The front flashlight has been my keychain EDC for about 6 months or so. Every now and then I polish it (i.e. after dropping on concrete). It shows fingerprints, but I don't care.
> 
> ...


 
My LD01 looks like your bottom one and I have never polished it. Came that way straight out of the box. The top one looks like someone stripped the anodizing off an aluminum version? Definitely something wrong EngrPaul IMO. I would send it back.

Bill


----------



## berry580 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey EngrPaul, does the lights weight the same?
Also, ever tried polishing the top one? It'll probably help


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 15, 2009)

It's the flash that makes them look different. They were exactly the same when new, and the one in the back has been sitting in the box.

I'll take a daylight picture sometime soon. If you want, take a flash picture of yours and it will probably look like mine.

P.S. take a look at the seam between head and tail where it's hard to polish. You'll see they are much more similar.


----------



## RGB_LED (Sep 15, 2009)

EngrPaul, I thought you were smoking something when I saw your pics... :devil: but I tried to take a pic just now with my LD01 SS which I thought looked like your polished one and...  OMG, it comes out exactly like yours... almost a dull or satin look! Wow.

First pic is w/ Flash... Top: Polished 6PD, Middle: Ti EX10, Bottom: LD01 SS. Interesting that the Ti light appears the shiniest. :naughty: Btw, not sure where the purplish cast came from but may be due to my AWB being fooled by the computer monitor sitting nearby. :shrug:





Second pic w/o Flash: same 3 lights. The 6PD and LD01 now appear shinier. :thinking:





What are you using to polish it to that level? Fine-grit sandpaper? Metal polish?


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 16, 2009)

Polishing wheel and compound.

Here is the same two lights as before, this time taken in an open window on a very cloudy evening. The one in front I polished, the one in back is only taken out of the box for a few moments at a time and never carried.

Also includes a S/S maratec (brand new) and a Lummi Wee Ti (worn for about 6 months on a Ti necklace, I never polished it.) They look darker near the o-ring because I recently lubed them (I guess it goes around the corner a bit). The maratec is probably bead blasted.

The clip is the wussy one that comes with the LD01.

You'll also notice a tighter fit between the head and midbody. This is because I opened the head and put it back on. The reflector is perfectly centered on the emitter ring now, too!

Flash:





No Flash:





My conclusion is: The S/S Fenix holds up to wear without showing marks because it's already beat to hell before you get it... the new marks you put on blend right in.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 16, 2009)

I like the finish of SS fenix as is. It looks plenty nice and I don't worry about it getting scratched. I would bet I could take my light after keychain carry for 8 months and polish it and it would look just like yours which means I could polish it 2 years, even 5 years and it would look like new.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 16, 2009)

Paul, that's the best looking SS LDO1 I've ever seen. Reminds me of the "T1000" (movie Terminator II) "liquid metal." 

Nice work.


----------



## Spence (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been EDCing my Fenix LD01 SS for a number of months now and use Eneloop AAA's in it exclusively. I tried it with a 10440 LiIon and loved the extra brightness. However, the fun of the 10440 is not worth the risk of damage or injury. It is a great little light and I love carrying and using my LD01. Just be safe and use common sense with it and you will have a great experience.

Spence:twothumbs


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 17, 2009)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I like the finish of SS fenix as is. It looks plenty nice and I don't worry about it getting scratched. I would bet I could take my light after keychain carry for 8 months and polish it and it would look just like yours which means I could polish it 2 years, even 5 years and it would look like new.


 
I agree with you 100% :twothumbs


----------



## divine (Sep 17, 2009)

I want to see the "beat to hell" stage at the manufacturing plant.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 17, 2009)

divine said:


> I want to see the "beat to hell" stage at the manufacturing plant.


 
Here's a beat-to-heller machine 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KktfKx5k2A


----------



## spellitout (Sep 17, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> Here's a beat-to-heller machine
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KktfKx5k2A



Hilarious!

Okay, I thought my L01 was shiny and great until I saw yours.

EngrPaul please elaborate on what compound and finishing wheel. I used a dremel and compound last night and got nothing. Obviously now I need a buffing wheel for the grinder, but what compound.


----------



## spellitout (Sep 17, 2009)

spellitout said:


> Hilarious!
> 
> Okay, I thought my LD01 was shiny and great until I saw yours.
> 
> EngrPaul please elaborate on what compound and finishing wheel. I used a dremel and compound last night and got nothing. Obviously now I need a buffing wheel for the grinder, but what compound.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 17, 2009)

I am betting he used metal polishing compound followed by plastic polishing compound.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 18, 2009)

(1) Scotch-brite deburring wheel to get down past the pitty/dirty surface

(2) Polishing compound and cloth wheel (Dremel cleaning & polishing kit) to do the rest


----------



## spellitout (Sep 18, 2009)

EngrPaul said:


> (1) Scotch-brite deburring wheel to get down past the pitty/dirty surface
> 
> (2) Polishing compound and cloth wheel (Dremel cleaning & polishing kit) to do the rest



:thanks:


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 18, 2009)

toss in with laundry... add polishing compound..... and wait two days lol


----------

